# Replacing half-nut in a face vice?



## labdad (Feb 26, 2015)

My *W. C. Toles* No 40 rapid action face vice has finally worn out the half nut after over 100 years of service.
The half nut is a _*1 1/4-4*_ tpi *acme* thread.
It's actually less than a half of a nut.

Any one have any good suggestions where I can find one?
May be one long enough to use as the starting point? 
I found a sleeve nut but it is a little short. so far that is as close as I have come.........

Marty


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like a machine shop item to me.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Any thing useful here? http://www.mcmaster.com/#acme-nuts/=11vkmte


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we replaced them in our Jorgensen 4x10 bench vises last year. seems to me we bought them from pony. I think they are 1" tho. 


but that is what would do, contact bench vise mfr's (if you can't locate any oem parts) and check with them for 1 1/4" versions.


----------

